# The town of Laceyville (Tappan Lake)



## TClark

Ever wonder what's UNDER Tappan Lake?
A post office was established at Laceyville in 1850, and remained in operation until being discontinued in 1907. The community was named for Major John S. Lacey.[4]

The town site was permanently submerged when Tappan Lake was created.
~Wikipedia~


----------



## rmski

Nice post TClark! I grew up in that area & heard my Dad & uncles talk of a town there.I still fish that lake every year & it is my favorite.Lots of memories there.Do you know about where Laceyville would have been located.? Going to try to Google it .


----------



## shorthair

I have an old map that shows all the old houses and fence lines. I'll get it out and see what I can find.


----------



## Specwar

My grandfather worked on the damn end of the lake when it was being built. Fished the lake everyday with him back in the mid 1950's. He talked about it often.


----------



## TClark

It is a huge lake and I think it would take a life time and then some to really know it well.

We never do to good there, but I know lots of folks know where to go and do very well. ;-)


----------



## rmski

Sorry about your not doing well at Tappan TClark, I find that hard to beiieve, but Tappan will treat you well when you get to know it.I usually target crappie & do very well there. This year I committed myself to catching Saugeye & once I got on to them I did real well& got some nice crappie as a bonus !


----------



## TClark

Thanks mski, after 3-5 trips with nothing to show for it...well it gets old after a while. We troll, cast, drift. Use jigs n minnows, stick baits, Flicker Shads, crawler harnesses, grubs, vibes, lead core trolling...blank city.

I've never caught a crappie there either, but never target them cause there's not much meat on em.

White bass used to be plentiful there but haven't snagged one of them either.

We mainly fish above the marina towards the dam and around the island, maybe I should venture east of the marina?


----------



## rmski

I was there a week before Memorial Day & the crappie were not in the on shore brush as they usually are , they were off shore in 8 foot . Saugeye were in four to six foot on quarter ounce jig heads with twisters & on the Flicker shads.Sounds like you have the right bait.Different color every day though !


----------



## TClark

Just got back from Tappan, zilch again. 

Tried Planer boards today with flicker shads and wally divers...not a single hit from anything. seems they get lock jaw when we go....

Just glad some folks do well there. Not planning on going back any time soon...maybe Clendening next outing.


----------



## ducky152000

dont be scared to fish in shallow water. my partner and i won a saugeye tournment saturday at saltfork and most of our keepers were in 2 to 5 fow even in mid day when the sun was up the highest. most of the time your deeper fish are non active fish and your shallower fish are active feeding fish.


----------



## TClark

Great tip ducky, thanks!!


----------



## DHower08

I agree with duck. I dont know that i have ever caught a keeper saugeye over 10ft deep most of mine come in 4 to 8 fow even during the hottest most miserable weather of the year


----------



## fromOHinMD

TClark said:


> Ever wonder what's UNDER Tappan Lake?
> A post office was established at Laceyville in 1850, and remained in operation until being discontinued in 1907. The community was named for Major John S. Lacey.[4]
> 
> The town site was permanently submerged when Tappan Lake was created.
> ~Wikipedia~



i got lost in the ohioghosttowns website for about half the day. Thanks for the link!


----------



## TClark

WOW, there are 3 towns under Tappan Lake.

http://www.ohioghosttowns.org/top-underwater-towns/


----------



## percidaeben

Really cool/interesting post. Thanks for putting it out there!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I always heard that the town they flooded was called Tappan and thats how the lake got its name? There is an old house foundation in the bay on the other side of the marina that has buoys around it. Im thinking the town itself was right off of the parking lot at the new launch ramp. Someone correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## DHower08

Laceyville and tappan were separate towns i believe


----------



## shorthair

My old neighbor gave me this map. Not sure why he used white out but you still get a good idea.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio

TClark said:


> It is a huge lake and I think it would take a life time and then some to really know it well.
> 
> We never do to good there, but I know lots of folks know where to go and do very well. ;-)


;-)


----------



## PromiseKeeper

im not sure if they are still available but those big 3 page topo maps were for sale at the MWCD office in New Phila. That looks very similar to the one I have. I can remember when Jim Corey would invite folks to bring them to his shop and he would sit down and mark them with a few good spots. Whatever happened to the days when we helped each other find fish?


----------



## shorthair

There are still some guys out there that help each other. I can start naming them but don't think the post would handle all the names. They know who they are and I thank them for all the help.


----------



## TClark

Jim Corey left this earth way to soon!!
Loved talking with him...such a vast knowledge about walleye fishing.


----------



## Hatchetman

PromiseKeeper said:


> I always heard that the town they flooded was called Tappan and thats how the lake got its name? There is an old house foundation in the bay on the other side of the marina that has buoys around it. Im thinking the town itself was right off of the parking lot at the new launch ramp. Someone correct me if I'm wrong?



When the lake is drawn down you can still see some of the streets and stones from the foundations. Used to be able to see a lot more but siltation is covering them up. It is located just on the dam side of the main ramp about 30 yards or so


----------



## coastal210

This is a cool post interesting.


----------



## juggerman

It would be night to get a hold of an old map of the town

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman

Neat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Carver

Jim was just that way, he was a good person with a big heart.

The town of Tappan was right where the new launch area is and Laceyville is up the lake maybe around the church area. I think there is a sign along 250 that says it was located there.


----------



## PapaMike

Interesting reading pertaining to the development and improvement of Tappan Corridor.

https://www.mwcd.org/upload/documents/Tappan_Corridor_FINAL_REPORT.pdf


----------



## fishless

PromiseKeeper said:


> im not sure if they are still available but those big 3 page topo maps were for sale at the MWCD office in New Phila. That looks very similar to the one I have. I can remember when Jim Corey would invite folks to bring them to his shop and he would sit down and mark them with a few good spots. Whatever happened to the days when we helped each other find fish?


Town under Atwood,anyone know what the name of the town under Atwood was when it was damed


----------



## PapaMike

Atwood.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atwood_Lake


----------



## meisty66

My grandfather was born in his aunts house in the old town of tappan. He used to have a map and a picture of it somewhere. It is indeed right out from the loading ramp and the island was a big hill in the background of the town.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaMike

During my teen years, I fished the Cadiz strip pits with my brother in law.
Did any of you old timers fish there? Is fishing still happening at the strip pits?


----------



## PromiseKeeper

there is also a railroad track that runs through the middle of the lake on the dellroy end that used to produce some fish. It rose up a few feet. I haven't fished it in several years. If you could find where the road bed and the railroad track ran close together, it was usually a good place to check out.


----------



## Carver

PapaMike said:


> During my teen years, I fished the Cadiz strip pits with my brother in law.
> Did any of you old timers fish there? Is fishing still happening at the strip pits?


Sure did and there was some good ones and plenty of big bass. I have not fished any for many years now. I wonder if they are as good as they use to be


----------



## PapaMike

My brother lives near Flushing. When I visit him this summer I'll be sure to pack some tackle and hopefully revisit those fishing sites.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

PapaMike said:


> My brother lives near Flushing. When I visit him this summer I'll be sure to pack some tackle and hopefully revisit those fishing sites.


A lot of those are private property now with houses built here and there, especially out off of rt. 519. There is an area between 331 and 519 to U.S 22 that the state bought called Jockey Hollow that has some ponds on it and is opened to the public. I used to love pond hopping when I was in my late teens. There were some really awesome ponds out that way.


----------

